# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Sponsored Speaker Booking for 2004

## Michael Disanto

I am looking to book association meetings that could use me to carry a day or two of spectacle topics. I have sponsorship options but they fill up fast. Sponsors are very budget concious so the sooner we can get the request made, the more likely they will be to approve the request. If you need information on me and my topics check the optiboard speakers bureau or contact me directly at 330 656 9812. ( Michael DiSanto ABOM )

----------


## Steve Machol

Here's the link to Michael's credentials in the OptiBoard Speakers Bureau forum:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...&threadid=6577

----------

